# Marketplace find



## RJK81 (Feb 25, 2019)

Check this out. Just picked it up today, got it for $40 on Facebook Marketplace. Tuned up and new belts too. Starts on the first pull and runs like a top.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF RJK81


.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A little lightweight machine, nice to have fun with, $40, I'd have a hard time not buying it. Good find.


----------

